# Georgia Fishing Regs.....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's a link....http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/assets/documents/GA_Fish_05.pdf

It's a big PDF, but its got all you need to know. Saltwater stuff begins on page 25.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Since I live in Jax beach fl, I was kinda interested in the Ga regulations. If you left southeast ga in a boat and went southeast to a wreck, or if you left northeast fl and went northeast to a wreck and caught redfish you are catching fish from the same place. If you go back to ga, you can keep 5 small ones. If you go back to Fl, you can keep one medium one. Why if they are from the same fishery? Don't make sense to me.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Its all about where you launch and return to.. If you launch out of florida.. there rules apply.. as long as your returning port is the same.. if you launch from georga and return there .. there rules apply..Most of the striped records in Virgina come from North carolina waters.. But since they came from va.. it applies to Va regs..
Up until the newest state Va striped bass record was broken.. the last record was from corolla light N.C..


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

OK the rules are pretty foggy when it comes to this but here is how is should read

I you launch your boat in GA and fish atleast 3 miles off the beach you can keep according to Ga regs. 3 miles off the beach you are no longer in State controled water. Now if you are fishing within the 3 mile range or in the creeks and rivers make sure you have a florida fishing Lisence and you keep fish according to Fl Regs.
But do not try and bring back a 26" red back to GA by boat cause if DNR stops you you will be in possesion of a over the slot Red in GA WATERS.

Do not catch and keep any reds you catch out past the three mile mark thay are protected.
So this means you cant go inshore fishing get your limit of reds then head offshore. Same as before If DNR stops you while they watch you coming from offshore and find you have Redfish They will get you for harvesting Redfish from Protected water.

Now if you Launch from FL and fish GA inshore waters or within 3 miles of the beach you can have the GA limit But are you going to take the GA limit back to FL waters I dont think so. Get caught with 5 reds in the 14-23" range in FL.

Ok so as long as you fish 3 miles offshore you can keep whatever the limit is from which the state you launched

If inshore you keep whatever you feel is right. But you might as well drive to the state you want to fish by truck that way no confusion.

Hope this helps


----------

